

Student in tears after being kicked out of iPhone 6 queue - yiransheng
http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/mobiles/student-in-tears-after-being-kicked-out-of-iphone-6-queue-20140919-10j7uq.html

======
msie
Apple could have handled the lineups better but they make for such good
publicity.

